# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Старые песни поют сегодня

## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=lYqV8srd...SIkaIECMiOmarE  *Hа поле танки гpохотали*,
Солдаты шли в последний бой,
А молодого командиpа
Hесли с пpобитой головой
А молодого командиpа
Hесли с пpобитой головой 
По танку вдаpила болванка,
Пpощай pодимый экипаж.
Четыpе тpупа возле танка
Дополнят утpенний пейзаж
Четыpе тpупа возле танка
Дополнят утpенний пейзаж 
Машина пламенем объята,
Вот-вот pванёт боекомплект,
А жить так хочется pебята,
И вылезать уж мочи нет
А жить так хочется pебята,
И вылезать уж мочи нет. 
Hас извлекут из-под обломков,
Подымут на pуки каpкас.
И залпы башенных оpудий
В последний путь пpоводят нас
И залпы башенных оpудий
В последний путь пpоводят нас. 
И полетят тут телегpаммы,
Родных и близких известить,
Что сын ваш больше не веpнётся
И не пpиедет погостить
Что сын ваш больше не веpнётся
И не пpиедет погостить. 
В углу заплачет мать стаpушка,
Смахнет слезу стаpик отец,
И молодая не узнает,
Какой у паpня был конец
И молодая не узнает,
Какой у паpня был конец. 
И будет каpточка пылится,
Hа полке пожелтевших книг,
В военной фоpме пpи погонах
И ей он больше не жених
В военной фоpме пpи погонах
И ей он больше не жених.

----------


## Lampada

Кочегар  *Раскинулось море широко*,
И волны бушуют вдали...
Товарищ, мы едем далеко,
Подальше от нашей земли. 
Не слышно на палубе песен,
И Красное море шумит,
А берег суровый и тесен, -
Как вспомнишь, так сердце болит. 
На баке уж восемь пробило -
Товарища надо сменить.
По трапу едва он спустился,
Механик кричит: "Шевелись!" 
"Товарищ, я вахты не в силах стоять, -
Сказал кочегар кочегару, -
Огни в моих топках совсем прогорят,
В котлах не сдержать мне уж пару. 
Пойди заяви, что я заболел
И вахту, не кончив, бросаю,
Весь потом истек, от жары изнемог,
Работать нет сил, умираю!" 
Товарищ ушел... Он лопату схватил,
Собравши последние силы,
Дверь топки привычным толчком отворил,
И пламя его озарило. 
Лицо его, плечи, открытую грудь
И пот, с них струившийся градом, -
О, если бы мог кто туда заглянуть,
Назвал кочегарку бы адом! 
Котлы паровые зловеще шумят,
От силы паров содрогаясь,
Как тысячи змей пары же шипят,
Из труб кое-где пробиваясь. 
А он, извиваясь пред жарким огнем,
Лопатой бросал ловко уголь;
Внизу было мрачно: луч солнца и днем
Не может проникнуть в тот угол. 
Нет ветра сегодня, нет мочи стоять.
Согрелась вода, душно, жарко -
Термометр поднялся аж на сорок пять.
Без воздуха вся кочегарка. 
Окончив кидать, он напился воды -
Воды опресненной, нечистой...
С лица его падал пот, сажи следы,
Услышал он речь машиниста: 
"Ты вахты, не кончив, не смеешь бросать,
Механик тобой недоволен;
Ты к доктору должен пойти и сказать -
Лекарство он даст, если болен!" 
За поручни слабо хватаясь рукой,
По трапу наверх он взбирался;
Идти за лекарством в приемный покой
Не мог - от жары задыхался. 
На палубу вышел, - сознанья уж нет.
В глазах его все помутилось...
Увидел на миг ослепительный свет...
Упал... Сердце больше не билось. 
К нему подбежали с холодной водой,
Стараясь привесть его в чувство,
Но доктор сказал, покачав головой:
"Бессильно здесь наше искусство..." 
Всю ночь в лазарете покойник лежал,
В костюме матроса одетый;
В руках на груди крест из воска лежал;
Воск таял, жарой разогретый. 
Проститься с товарищем утром пришли
Матросы, друзья кочегара,
Последний подарок ему поднесли -
Колосник, горелый и ржавый. 
К ногам привязали ему колосник,
В простыню его труп обернули;
Пришел пароходный священник-старик,
И слезы у многих сверкнули. 
Был чист, неподвижен в тот миг океан,
Как зеркало воды блестели;
Явилось начальство, пришел капитан,
И "вечную память" пропели. 
Доску приподняли дрожащей рукой,
И в саване тело скользнуло,
А пучине глубокой, безвестной морской
Навеки, плеснув, утонуло. 
Напрасно старушка ждет сына домой -
Ей скажут, она зарыдает...
А волны бегут от винта за кормой,
И след их вдали пропадает.

----------


## Lampada

По морям, по волнам  
Слова песни *до* переделки: 
Ты, моряк, красивый сам собою,
Тебе от роду двадцать лет.
Полюби меня, моряк, душою,
Что ты скажешь мне в ответ? 
Припев: По морям, по волнам –            
Нынче здесь, завтра там.
По морям, морям, морям, морям.
Эх! Нынче здесь, а завтра там. 
Ты, моряк, уедешь в сине море,
Оставляешь меня в горе,
А я буду плакать и рыдать,
Тебя, моряк мой, вспоминать. 
Припев

----------


## flowforever

На поле танки грохотали..очень нравится эта песня  ::

----------


## Lampada

> На поле танки грохотали..очень нравится эта песня

 Мне тоже.    ::    Мы когда-то пели частушки на мелодию этой песни[/i]

----------


## Lampada

Тёмная ночь 
Поёт Борис Гребенщиков  (Б.Г.) 
Из кинофильма «Два бойца» 
Стихи В. Агатова.  
Тёмная ночь, только пули свистят по степи, 
Только ветер гудит в проводах, тускло звезды мерцают... 
В тёмную ночь ты, любимая, знаю, не спишь 
И у детской кроватки тайком ты слезу утираешь.  
Как я люблю глубину твоих ласковых глаз, 
Как я хочу к ним прижаться сейчас губами... 
Тёмная ночь разделяет, любимая, нас 
И тревожная черная степь пролегла между нами.  
Верю в тебя, дорогую подругу мою, 
Эта вера от пули меня тёмной ночью хранила. 
Радостно мне, я спокоен в смертельном бою, 
Знаю, встретишь с любовью меня, 
что б со мной ни случилось.  
Смерть не страшна, с ней не раз 
мы встречались в степи, 
Вот и теперь надо мною она кружится... 
Ты меня ждешь и у детской кроватки 
не спишь, 
И поэтому, знаю, со мной ничего не случится!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=04  
Автор слов - Репнинский Я., музыка - народная   *Плещут холодные волны*,
Бьются о берег морской,
Носятся чайки над морем,
Крики их полны тоской.
Носятся чайки над морем,
Крики их полны тоской. 
Там, среди шумного моря,
Вьётся Андреевский стяг.
Бьётся с неравною силой
Гордый красавец "Варяг".
Бьётся с неравною силой
Гордый красавец "Варяг". 
Сбита высокая мачта,
Броня пробита на нём,
Борется стойко команда
С морем, врагом и огнём.
Борется стойко команда
С морем, врагом и огнём. 
Свету всему передайте,
Чайки, печальную весть -
В битве с врагом не сдались мы,
Пали за русскую честь.
В битве с врагом не сдались мы,
Пали за русскую честь. 
Мы пред врагом не спустили
Славный Андреевский флаг!
Сами взорвали "Корейца",
Нами потоплен "Варяг".
Сами взорвали "Корейца",
Нами потоплен "Варяг". 
Плещут холодные волны,
Бьются о берег морской,
Носятся чайки над морем,
Крики их полны тоской.
Носятся чайки над морем,
Крики их полны тоской.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=06  
Слова Д. Бедного    *Как родная меня мать*
Провожала,
Тут и вся моя родня
Набежала:
Тут и вся моя родня набежала. 
"А куда ж ты, паренек?
А куда ты?
Не ходил бы ты, Ванёк,
Да в солдаты!
Не ходил бы ты, Ванёк,
Да в солдаты! 
В Красной Армии штыки,
Чай, найдутся.
Без тебя большевики
Обойдутся. 
Поневоле ты идёшь?
Аль с охоты?
Ваня, Ваня, пропадёшь
Ни за что ты.
Мать, страдая по тебе,
Поседела,
Эвон, в поле и в избе
Сколько дела!
Как дела теперь пошли -
Любо-мило:
Сколько сразу нам земли
Привалило!
Утеснений прежних нет
И в помине...
Лучше б ты женился, свет,
На Арине. 
С молодой бы жил женой,
Не ленился!..."
Тут я матери родной
Полклонился.
Поклонился всей родне
У порога:
"Не скулите вы по мне,
Ради бога. 
Будь такие все, как вы,
Ротозеи,
Что б осталось от Москвы,
От Расеи? 
Все пошло б на старый лад,
На недолю.
Взяли б вновь от нас назад
Землю, волю; 
Сел бы барин на земле
Злым Малютой.
Мы б завыли в кабале
Самой лютой. 
А иду я не на пляс,
На пирушку,
Покидаючи на вас
Мать-старушку:
С Красной Армией пойду
Я походом,
Смертный бой я поведу
С барским сбродом".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=07  
Слова. М. Исаковского
Музыка Дм. Покрасса   *Дан приказ: ему на запад*,
Ей - в другую сторону...
Уходили комсомольцы
На гражданскую войну.  
Уходили, расставались,
Покидали тихий край.
- Ты мне что-нибудь, родная,
На прощанье пожелай.  
И родная отвечала:
- Я желаю всей душой,
Если смерти - то мгновенной,
Если раны - небольшой.  
А всего сильней желаю
Я тебе, товарищ мой,
Чтоб со скорою победой
Возвратился ты домой.  
Он пожал подруге руку,
Глянул в девичье лицо:
- А еще, тебя прошу я,
Напиши мне письмецо.  
- Но куда же напишу я?
Как я твой узнаю путь?
- Все равно, - сказал он тихо, -
Напиши... Куда-нибудь!  
Дан приказ: ему на запад,
Ей - в другую сторону...
Уходили комсомольцы
На гражданскую войну.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=05   *Варяг* 
Автор слов - Грейнц Рудольф, композитор - Турищев А.С.  
Hаверх вы, товарищи, все по местам,
Последний парад наступает,
Врагу не сдаётся наш гордый Варяг,
Пощады никто не желает.
Врагу не сдаётся наш гордый Варяг,
Пощады никто не желает. 
Все вымпелы вьются и цепи гремят,
Hаверх якоря поднимают,
Готовьтеся к бою, орудия в ряд
Hа солнце зловеще сверкают.
Готовьтеся к бою, орудия в ряд
Hа солнце зловеще сверкают. 
Свистит и гремит, и грохочет кругом
Гром пушек, шипенье снарядов.
И стал наш бесстрашный и гордый Варяг
Подобен кромешному аду.
И стал наш бесстрашный и гордый Варяг
Подобен кромешному аду. 
В предсмертных мученьях трепещут тела,
Гром пушек, и дым, и стенанья.
И судно охвачено морем огня,
Hастала минута прощанья.
И судно охвачено морем огня,
Hастала минута прощанья. 
Прощайте, товарищи, с Богом, ура,
Кипящее море под нами.
Hе думали мы еще с вами вчера,
Что нынче умрем под волнами.
Hе думали мы еще с вами вчера,
Что нынче умрем под волнами. 
Hе скажет ни камень, ни крест, где легли
Во славу мы русского флага.
Лишь волны морские прославят в века
Геройскую гибель "Варяга".
Лишь волны морские прославят в века
Геройскую гибель "Варяга".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=18   *Любо, братцы, любо*... 
Слова и музыка - народные  
Как за чёрный ерек, как за чёрный ерек 
Ехали казаки - сорок тысяч лошадей, 
И покрылся берег, и покрылся берег 
Сотнями порубленных, пострелянных людей.  
Припев:  
Любо, братцы, любо, любо, братцы, жить, 
С нашим атаманом не приходится тужить... 
Любо, братцы, любо, любо, братцы, жить, 
С нашим атаманом не приходится тужить...  
А первая пуля, а первая пуля, 
А первая пуля, братцы, ранила коня. 
А вторая пуля, а вторая пуля, 
А вторая пуля, братцы, ранила меня.  
А жена заплачет, выйдет за другого, 
За мово товарища, забудет про меня... 
Жалко только волюшку во широком полюшке, 
Жалко мать-старушку да буланого коня.  
Кудри мои русые, очи мои светлые, 
Травами, бурьяном да полынью зарастут. 
Кости мои белые, сердце мое смелое 
Коршуны да вороны по степи разнесут.  
Припев:  
Любо, братцы, любо, любо, братцы, жить, 
С нашим атаманом не приходится тужить... 
Любо, братцы, любо, любо, братцы, жить, 
С нашим атаманом любо голову сложить...

----------


## Chuvak

Я помню что, когда я был студентом, мы с друзьями (2 моих сокурсника и куча первокурсников) пели песни "на поле танки грохотали" и "Любо братцы любо" возле политеха под аккордеон. 
Вокруг море пива, дешевого портвейна "три топора" (за 32 рубля - только один Саня знал ларек где его можно было достать по этой сверхнизкой цене), пластиковые стаканы разлетаются от ветра, у всех веселое настроение, так как мы уже были под мухой.  
Мне больше запомнилась песня "Любо братцы любо", а точнее как исполнялся одни куплет: 
Любо, братцы, любо, любо, братцы, жить, 
Эх
С нашим атаманом не приходится тужить...  
(Слово Эх произносилось как бы отдельно, громко, почти криком (на нем делалось гигантское ударение) - мощный эффект, прохожие оборачивалиь, удивленно взирая на нас, но всем было пофигу)  
Эх, прикольное было время!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

да, очень весёлая грустная песня про танки...   ::  вот русская душа!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Что ни говори, а песня отдает черным юмором...   ::   ::  
Строки "По танку вдаpила болванка, *пpощай pодимый экипаж*.Четыpе тpупа возле танка *дополнят утpенний пейзаж*", да и все остальное, по стилю напоминают детские садистские стишки. 
Ну, например:
 Бабка в лесу собирала малину
 И наступила случайно на мину.
 Долго мне снились кошмарные сны:
 Синие глазки на ветках сосны. 
Чувствуете, та же лирика?.. Кто-нибудь вообще понимает, о чем я?   ::

----------


## flowforever

> Что ни говори, а песня отдает черным юмором...    
> Строки "По танку вдаpила болванка, *пpощай pодимый экипаж*.Четыpе тpупа возле танка *дополнят утpенний пейзаж*", да и все остальное, по стилю напоминают детские садистские стишки. 
> Ну, например:
>  Бабка в лесу собирала малину
>  И наступила случайно на мину.
>  Долго мне снились кошмарные сны:
>  Синие глазки на ветках сосны. 
> Чувствуете, та же лирика?.. Кто-нибудь вообще понимает, о чем я?

 Это совсем не то...

----------


## Chuvak

> Что ни говори, а песня отдает черным юмором...    
> Строки "По танку вдаpила болванка, *пpощай pодимый экипаж*.Четыpе тpупа возле танка *дополнят утpенний пейзаж*", да и все остальное, по стилю напоминают детские садистские стишки. 
> Ну, например:
>  Бабка в лесу собирала малину
>  И наступила случайно на мину.
>  Долго мне снились кошмарные сны:
>  Синие глазки на ветках сосны. 
> Чувствуете, та же лирика?.. Кто-нибудь вообще понимает, о чем я?

 НЕТ НЕТ и еще раз НЕТ.
Твой пример действительно напоминает детский стишок - бессмысленный и туповатый. В песне же "На поле танки грохотали" заложен глубокий смысл, постичь который может лишь зрелый человек.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

но почему он такой весёлый тогда? обяснйте мне пожалуйста!

----------


## Lampada

> но почему она (мелодия) такая весёлая тогда? объясните мне, пожалуйста!

 Может быть, из-за того, что мелодия очень прилипчивая и песню пели так много, что, как говорится, её "запели".  То есть, над словами уже не задумывались.  Опять и опять, и опять - теряется свежесть восприятия, и трагедия - уже не трагедия.   
Я полазила по Яндексу и вот что нашлось: 
"_Культовая песня популярная до сих пор, часто исполняется в застольном варианте."_ 
"..._ (эту песню так любят юмористы и КВНщики за последнюю строку: «И молодая не узнает, какой у парня был конец»)... "_ 
На поле танки грохотали,                      
Солдаты шли в последний бой,                  
А молодого командира                          
Несли с пробитой головой.                      
Под танк ударила болванка,                    
Прощай, гвардейский экипаж!                   
Четыре трупа возле танка                      
Дополнят утренний пейзаж...                    
Нас извлекут из под обломков,                 
Поднимут на руки каркас,                      
И залпы башенных орудий                       
В последний путь проводят нас.                 
И полетят тут телеграммы                      
Родных, знакомых известить                    
Что сын их больше не вернется                 
И не приедет погостить.                        
В углу заплачет мать-старушка,                
Слезу рукой смахнет отец,                     
И дорогая не узнает                           
Какой танкиста был конец.                      
(Распростр. народный вариант:                 
И дорогая не узнает                           
Какой у парня был конец.)                 
И будет карточка пылится                      
На полке пожелтевших книг                     
В танкистской форме, при погонах              
И ей он больше не жених.                       
А вот весьма интересный  английский вариант: 
Translated by Danila Vorobyev                  
The tanks were rattling like a thunder        
The soldiers went to final fight              
And here they carried young commander         
With head all broken outright                  
His tank was hit with armor-piercer           
So say good-bye to Guardian crew              
Just four more corpses in the hillside        
Will add to fair morning view                  
'Cause now the vehicle is a-burning        
Wait for the shells to detonate               
You wanna live to see this morning            
But you're too weak and it's too late     
So they'll extract you from the remains    
They'll put your coffin on the clay        
And fire & thunder from the mainguns          
Will see you into your last way                
For now the telegrames are flying             
To tell the friends and relatives             
That their good son is never coming           
And never getting any leave                    
And there's that photo on the bookshelf    
Collecting dust for years on end -            
In uniform, with shoulder-boards on...        
And he will never be her man.                  
In unifo-orm, wI-EEEEEEth                     
shoul-der-bo-ards OOOOOOOn...
___________________________________ 
И ещё с http://happy.kiev.ua/cgi-bin/cml-archive?num=1409 : 
"...Чтобы скрасить горькое известие, расскажу историю про песню, где по полю танки грохотали. Спелеопеределку этой песни, насколько я понял, никто не помнит, зато каждый может рассказать о ней какую-нибудь историю.
Как-то мы ходили в разведку в Нижегородскую губернию (Ичалковский бор и etc) и этот поход характеризовался двумя обстоятельствами - во-первых, песня про танки привязалась ко всем и пели\бормотали ее постоянно и с вариациями, тем более слова "нас извлекут из-под обломков" звучали довольно-таки спелеологически...
Во-вторых, был ноябрь и новолуние, в связи с чем темнело напрочь в 18.00.    И из-за отсутствия существенных пещер заняться вечером было нечем.  В конце концов кончилось тем, что по этой песне поставили композицию.
Распределили роли - ты будешь болванка, ты танк, болванка трахнула по танку, полетели телеграммы, четыре трупа и т.д.
Но самый апофеоз - разумеется, конец танкиста...
Благодарю за внимание.
Д.......в
Протвино 8.12.1999 " 
Обсуждение песни и её вариантов здесь: http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fname=bolvanka 
Там же ещё один перевод на английский.

----------


## Lampada

С сайта "Штаб защиты русских школ": http://www.shtab.lv/forum/read.php?f=1& ... 8&d=&m=&g=   
"> > За уродование "Священной Войны", по приходу в штаб обязуюсь
> > надрать тебе уши, если уже совсем не ведаешь что несешь. И с
> > Рафальким поговорю - графоманскую шизу в штабе нужно
> > присекать на корню. 
> Ну-ну....
> 
> Зачем же так шуметь? 
Шуметь я очень не люблю. Зачем, поясняю: когда наширявшийся наркоша переделывает песню "на поле танки грохотали" (Чиж) на веселую музыку и дополняет словами от которых ветераны начинают валидол глотать, то я еще понимаю - человек моральный урод и большинству хотя бы в России это известно. Не удивлюсь если "четыре трупа возле танка" скоро дополнят репертуар легионеров. 
Но я абсолютно не собираюсь терпеть подобные эксперименты в штабе. Как же нужно преподавать историю, чтобы человек считающий себя русским абсолютно не ведал что творит. Вы абсолютно не представляете, что эта песня означает и чем она выделяется из всех песен военного времени.  Не говоря уже что это совсем несоизмеримые по масштабам понятия.  В этой войне только наших погибло как десять населений Латвии сотни городов стерты в порошок.  Ни к чему кроме оскорбления ветеранов это не приведет - вообще выглядит как идеальная провокация, хотя зная нашу ПБ понимаю, что это скорее не так, слишком сложно для них. 
Мой вам совет - выучите как следует оригинал и исполните непрофессиональным хором на 9 мая. Эффект будет совсем другой. Гораздо лучше."

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

угу, понятно. ключие фразы: 
- человек моральный урод
- Чтобы скрасить горькое известие (хотя это же не известие, а песня...)   ::  ах, вы русский народ!

----------


## Lampada

> угу, понятно. ключевые фразы:
> - человек моральный урод
> - Чтобы скрасить горькое известие (хотя это же не известие, а песня...)  ах, вы русский народ!

 "Горькое известие" было получено перед рассказом.  Пойди по ссылке.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  ах, но это другое дело   ::   
так что хорошее обяснение не найдешь?   ::  
А то, "человек моралный урод", не очень хорошо сидеть у меня   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ах, это другое дело   
> так что хорошее объяснение не найдешь?  
> А то, "человек моральный урод", не очень хорошо сидеть у меня

 "Моральным уродом" там называют Чижа (один из митьков), который вытащил эту песню из забытия, сделал её вновь популярной, но обработал её в своём попсовом духе.  Это именно то исполнение, которое я сюда притащила и которое, оказывается,  возмущает ветеранов, этого мужика из школы также, как и тебя.  Твоё чутьё тебя не обмануло.  Риспект! 
Вот   тут можно послушать оригинальную запись.  Серьёзное и печальное исполнение, соответствующее содержанию песни .  Почему-то нет первых двух куплетов.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну вот, это уже лучше...   ::

----------


## Remyisme

здесь разные варианты текста: http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fname=bolvanka

----------


## Ramil

Мой любимый романс:  *Не для меня придет весна*, не для меня Дон разольется 
И сердце девичье забъется с восторгом чувств не для меня 
Не для меня цветут сады, в долине роща расцветает 
Там соловей весну встречает, он будет петь не для меня 
Не для меня текут ручьи, журчат алмазными струями 
Там дева с черными бровями, она растет не для меня 
Не для меня придет Пасха, за стол родня вся соберется 
Вино по рюмочкам польется, такая жизнь не для меня 
А для меня кусок свинца, он в тело белое вопьется 
И слезы горькие прольются, такая жизнь, брат, ждет меня.   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=10

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Морская песня 
( Н. Богославский - М. Слободской ) 
Исполняет  Дмитрий Шагин.  
На кораблях ходил, бывало, в плаванья,
    В любых морях бродил и штормовал,
В любом порту, в любой заморской гавани,
Повсюду я по дому тосковал,
Повсюду я по дому тосковал. 
Бананы ел, пил кофе на Сардинии,
Курил в Нью-Йорке злые табаки,
В Париже я жевал каштаны жирные,
Они по мненью моему горьки,
Они вдали от Родины горьки. 
Нет, не по мне краса в чужом окошечке,
В чужих краях бродил я много дней,
Но не оставил там души не крошечки,
Она для Тани, Танечки моей,
Она для милой Танечки моей. 
Когда ж кончал я плаванья далекие,
То целовал гранит на пристанях,
В родном Крыму и во Владивостоке я,
Эх, на Курильских дальних островах,
На самых дальних наших островах.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=5d1HWklO...SIkaIECMiOmarE  https://youtube.com/watch?v=f78hZxrd...SIkaIECMiOmarE   https://lyricstranslate.com/ru/ne-dl...omes-spri.html  
Не для меня придёт весна,
Не для меня Дон разольётся,
Там сердце девичье забьётся
С восторгом чувств – не для меня. 
Не для меня цветут сады,
В долине роща расцветает,
Там соловей весну встречает,
Он будет петь не для меня. 
Не для меня журчат ручьи,
Текут алмазными струями,
Там дева с чёрными бровями,
Она растёт не для меня. 
Не для меня придёт Пасха,
За стол родня вся соберётся,
«Христос воскрес» из уст польётся,
Пасхальный день не для меня. 
Не для меня цветут цветы,
Распустит роза цвет душистый.
Сорвёшь цветок, а он завянет.
Такая жизнь не для меня. 
А для меня кусок свинца,
Он в тело белое вопьётся,
И слёзы горькие прольются.
Такая жизнь, брат, ждёт меня.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=fvQmbHnJ...SIkaIECMiOmarE  
Родная мать его не похоронит,
Сестра и брат к могиле не придёт.
И девичья любовь его не тронет,
Соловушка ему лишь пропоёт.
Лежит солдат и грудь его пробита,
В том месте, где должна висеть медаль.
В тот бой пошёл он смело и открыто,
Но враг проклятый сердце расстрелял. 
Лежит солдат и грудь его пробита,
В том месте, где должна висеть медаль.
В тот бой пошёл он смело и открыто,
Но враг проклятый сердце расстрелял.
Тебя в деревне нашей не забудут,
Мы сложим песни, как ты воевал.
И наши дети помнить тебя будут,
За нас, солдат, ты жизнь свою отдал. 
Весной трава ковром тебя укроет,
Зимой пуховым одеялом снег падёт.
И в честь твою столы не раз накроют,
Салютом весь усыпят небосвод.
Он пал за Родину, за веру, за Россию,
За нашу светлую безоблачную даль.
Лежит солдат и грудь его пробита,
В том месте, где должна висеть медаль.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=c0cAV_me...SIkaIECMiOmarE  
В чистом поле, поле под ракитой,
Где клубится по ночам туман
Там лежит, лежит зарытый,
Там схоронен красный партизан. 
Я сама героя провожала
В дальний путь на славные дела,
Боевую саблю подавала,
Вороного коника вела.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=JKCsM6EL...SIkaIECMiOmarE 
Бессмертный полк

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=KtSHWcMv...SIkaIECMiOmarE  
Уж ты полюшко моё просторное,
Ты лежишь под солнцем, греешься.
По тебе прошлись да люди разные,
А ты терпишь всех да всё надеешься. 
Уж ты полюшко, моя судьбинушка,
Проливалась на тебя невинна кровь.
Русский дух враги топтать старалися,
Пришло времечко восстать за веру вновь. 
Поднимитесь ветры да развейте грусть,
Разнесите по полю тоску-печаль,
Пробудите силу Матери-Земли,
За Святую Русь и умереть не жаль. 
Ой, да полюшко моё
Уж ты полюшко
Ой, да вот просторное
Уж ты полюшко 
Уж ты полюшко моё просторное,
Ты лежишь под солнцем, греешься,
По тебе прошлись да люди разные,
А ты терпишь всех да всё надеешься.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=wbqbD1Bb...SIkaIECMiOmarE

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=CgZr2TsB...SIkaIECMiOmarE  *Песня вахтовика*
I
Андрей Николаевич 3 
Снова ночь спускается, коротая срок,
Засыпает сладостно вахты городок,
Свет давно покоится, тишина кругом,
Только мне бессонница, вспоминаю дом. 
Выйду затянуться , гляну на лесок,
Приголубить милую хоть бы на часок,
Задержаться пламенем на её устах,
Утонуть как ранее в манящих  глазах. 
На душе отложится  пред моей женой,
Ей судьбой приходится часто жить одной,
Не гневит любимого, ждёт и в этот раз,
Знает, что усердствую обеспечить  нас. 
Снова ночью лунною затянул дымок,
Дочка стала взрослая, выше стал сынок,
Этим всем скитаниям не видать конца,
Именины празднуют снова без отца. 
Дом родной, отеческий так сейчас далёк,
Пролетает пением в вышине вьюрок,
Как на дне окажешься в этой стороне,
Передай же весточку ты моей родне . 
Зимушка суровая хочет нас сломать,
Кое как справляется без подмоги мать,
Скоро ль сын воротится - всё один вопрос,
Как всегда волнуется до седых волос. 
Дым давно развеялся, уголёк погас,
Сколько так катается по России нас,
Загадаю месяцу с лёгкою руки,
Чтобы жили с семьями наши мужики.

----------

